# Where to buy a leather sofa?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Recommendations, please. Preferably a love seat at a half-decent affordable price. Place, kind, your good shopping experiences, etc.  (GTA) Thanks ..

Looking for a more modern type, or a 'relaxed' type: Nothing old fashioned.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey Lars, I can't comment on any particular places.. but, since I work ain the business, I can tell you who you should be looking for. At least quality wise. 

Anything by Superstyle or Distinctive Designs is very good quality and they're usually on the lower side of price for leather furniture. 

Distinctive also has a higher end product called Kroehler.. they've been around for a LONG time. Both companies are Canadian and produce some really great stuff. 

Good Luck.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Craigslist, Kiji. :clap:

one example













> Natuzzi Leather Couch & Arm Chair
> Italian Made
> Purchased in 2004 - Original Price: $4,200
> Excellent Condition - No Damages
> ...


selling at $890 or best offer.

this is kinda nice



















> < Previous | Next >
> Leather Couch Set
> Price: $990.00
> Ad ID: 60560624
> ...


Leather Couch Set

Dozens more on both sites.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

The Brick. Badboy. Any furniture shop on Dundas West in Mississauga.

Or if you want an old school experience, Marty Millionaire on Queen Street East at Parliament.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I happened to be at Ikea a few days ago and looked at some of the leather sofas--I prefer the tight-fitting leather, rather than the soft baggy look. The best looking models had a plastic coating on them as a leather protector. Kind of destroyed the aesthetics.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

Vexel said:


> Hey Lars, I can't comment on any particular places.. but, since I work ain the business, I can tell you who you should be looking for. At least quality wise.
> 
> Anything by Superstyle or Distinctive Designs is very good quality and they're usually on the lower side of price for leather furniture.
> 
> ...


I can second what Vexel said--Destinctive Designs makes some good quality stuff--with good pricing. I purchased mine at the Bay. They often have good sales on furniture, and their after-sale support is good, should there be any problem. 

The Bay also used to have a few "Outlet Stores" around, where they'd sell off floor models, and "mis-ordered" items at a discount.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

On a recent excursion for couches I saw some decent ones at the Urban Barn


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Not exactly inexpensive - but Hauser in Burlington is a specialist that carries Natuzzi. Not that I could afford anything in the store - but next to that, there are very few furniture stores around The Hammer anymore, next to the junk from The Brick or Leons that will fall apart in four years.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

EP is bank on... Natuzzi. I bought one at Sears Superstore at Winston Churchill. It's a sectional; saved $1500 on sale. 10 year warranty....these couches are incredible.


----------

